# Anonymous squeak



## Skibob6 (Dec 1, 2007)

A couple of weeks ago i started hearing a squeak from my front driver side wheel i did breaks about 1200 miles ago and replaced the pads, topped off the fluid and replaced my passenger side rotor. upon stopping usually at lowest speeds before stop 1-5 mph i hear a squeak from the front driver wheel it sounds almost as if something is sliding forward. as i previously stated, i had recently done a break job and know that all bolts are tight and secure, nothing as left loose so i as far as my knowlage goes its not any of the braking system. What the hell is it?


----------



## internetautomart (Mar 8, 2004)

bad bushings on the suspension possibly


----------

